# GTO2 fan stops with artifact testing



## shyet (Mar 26, 2006)

I've had my GTO2 for about 3 months now and been using ATITool 0.24 without any problems.  Overclocked my GTO2 to XT speeds (520/540) no artifacts according to ATITool, I ran the artifact tester for an hour.  I'm still using the stock cooler and the stock BIOS (shipped with 16 pipes).

Today I wanted to test how hot it gets in my case with different fan speeds on my front intake fan.  I thought an easy way would be to run the artifact tester since it puts your GPU and CPU on load.  So without touching my case fan speeds, I loaded up ATITool, loaded up my 520/540 profile and ran the artifact tester.  After about 10 minutes, I heard the fan stop.   I opened up my case to check, and the fan wasn't spinning.  I've tried this numerous times with and without overriding the fan controls, with a reboot in between.  The fan still stops at around 10 mins.

At first I thought my stock cooler was dying.  The weird thing is, as soon as the fan stops, it will start again if I set it at a fixed percentage, I can also set it back to dynamic by clicking on apply.

Then I thought, maybe it's ATITool?  I've been using 0.24 ever since I got the card without any problems at all with the fan.  Just to be sure, I uninstalled 0.24, then installed 0.25 Beta.  Exact same result.

This only seems to happen using the artifact tester.  I can play Oblivion for over an hour with no problems at all.  But why would it do this all of a sudden, I've ran the artifact tester for 30-60 mins numerous times?  Any ideas?  I'm gonna try and do more testing.

Thanks.


----------



## shyet (Mar 26, 2006)

I figured out what the problem is.  Here's the fan settings I had before:




As you can see, I left some fields blank.  When the GPU hits 65C, the fan would stop.  The reason this hasn't happened before, is becuase my GPU never hit 65, but yesterday was a really warm day.

By filling in all the fields:




It works now, the fan doesn't stop anymore.


----------

